# Where's Cosbyart?



## izbiggs (May 1, 2017)

I guess the title is self-explanatory... Does anybody know if he's okay?


----------



## Teamonger (May 1, 2017)

I have been wondering that as well. When I first joined he was everywhere being his wonderful informative self then he just suddenly dropped off the face of the forum. I hope life is treating him ok.


----------



## Sarah K (May 1, 2017)

he has done this before...I never really knew why, but then when he came back, he went back and responded to so many threads he missed! So crazy! I hope he comes back soon too, he is amazingly good at helping people, and since he doesn't have a store or anything, he has the time to devote to helping everyone. A lot of people that have stores (and other full-time jobs), can get really busy with that, and can't really keep up with the forums as good. I personally can only keep up because of my day job on a computer, but once I go home, I rarely get online.


----------



## Serle (May 1, 2017)

The man is a fountain of information , sure helped me in a couple situations.  Where are you '' CA'' ?


----------



## crabbypatty (May 31, 2017)

@izbiggs @Teamonger @Sarah K @Serle I've been in contact with Thomas and he's ok! He's been busy, and very very sick. But he's recovering! He said he'll be back when he's 100%. He said to say hello to everyone  :clap:


----------



## Teamonger (May 31, 2017)

That's great to know! I'll send him all the good get better vibes through the internets!


----------



## Sarah K (May 31, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @izbiggs @Teamonger @Sarah K @Serle I've been in contact with Thomas and he's ok! He's been busy, and very very sick. But he's recovering! He said he'll be back when he's 100%. He said to say hello to everyone  :clap:


Oh thank goodness he is okay, but I am very sorry to hear he is sick.   I hope he recovers soon, tell him we miss him and we all wish him the best!


----------



## Serle (May 31, 2017)

Xlnt to hear , there has been quite a void in the forum without him... thnkz for the update ......... S


----------



## proserpina (May 31, 2017)

That's good to hear! Get well Cosbyart


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the update @crabbypatty! Glad to hear he is getting better.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2017)

I would of prayed for him if I would of known. I was just wondering about him myself. Dear Abba Father, please help our friend in any way you can. Amen.

There, never to late to pray. &amp; I will remember him in my prayers.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 15, 2017)

Well hello everyone, and thanks for the responses and concern.  

Yes I've disappeared from the forum before as many seem to do, life gets in the way one way or another. This time though it was different and why I didn't at least make an appearance.

It started off simple enough - I got busy with my arcade cabinet build project thinking it would take a week at most to do (still not done) and got behind here. Shortly afterwards I got deathly sick with pneumonia in both lungs and sepsis that was a "septic shock" (my body was literary shutting down, I was dying).

At the time I had no idea what was going on, but it was the worst I've ever been in my life. It started off feeling like a flu and in days got to the point I was unable to eat (even jello or liquids like soup) and only sleep.

Then I lost several days, I still do not remember them at all, my wife says I didn't get out of bed those days besides to use the bathroom a couple times. At that point of about a week in I was really confused, unable to eat anything, was running a 102 fever on average nonstop I was told, could barely walk as I was so weak and dizzy, I felt really horrible, and could only sleep - I finally told my wife I was ready to go to the hospital. Yeah I'm stubborn on doctors (runs in my family) and truth be told the first time I seen one I think in about 14 years (but they saved my life).

At the hospital with a few quick basic questions and the usual tests in the room like temperature/blood pressure/oxygen saturation level/etc I was put on oxygen, given a IV as I was severely dehydrated and to start various medicines, and I got moved to the ICU (intensive care unit).

After x-rays, a cat scan, lots of blood tests, some exams, and other tests I'm sure I'm forgetting, they told me what was wrong with me or rather told my wife. I just remember my assigned doctor was furious as she kept saying if she got to me even days sooner it would not have been so life-threatening serious.

Seems I'm blabbering...

Well after a week of being hospitalized a few days in ICU and the rest in a recovery ward, they felt I was able to go home if I continued various medications (some powerful antibiotics and such), and if I kept regular appointments with the doctor for awhile. Thankfully though right before I was released the respiratory tech/doc said my lungs were recovering enough and cancelled the at home oxygen that they signed me up for a day prior.

Since then I have been recovering slowly, and a x-ray last week showed my lungs were clear with the pneumonia gone. I've gained some physical strength back and can get around better, and I have only one more visit with the doctor currently (if all goes well) before they release me from their care officially.

I do know there are some side affects from the sepsis, which there are in half of those who survive it (I was told anyway). My most obvious lingering affect is a mental fog where I feel confused most times, find it hard to communicate especially understanding others (such as a sarcastic comment, or putting together what is said in conversation on how it relates - but in text it helps some). I also now get migraine headaches which I have never had before.

Talking to my doctor about it she said there are some medications that may help with it, but are likely will not be of much help. When I asked about how long the mental affect would last she told me it could be years or likely the rest of my life.

The doctor also put me on Zyban to help me quit smoking (didn't work of course), and is a anti-depressant so it isn't helping me mentally either since I was released from the hospital. I'm currently getting weened off of that medication, so is why I am somewhat better than I have been since before everything.

One good thing though is my dad's online and eBay business is doing so well (he left his 20 something year long job to do his business full-time over a year ago) that I am now working and helping him - mainly packaging/shipping most of the 90-140+ daily orders. That has been a great help in many ways, not to mention staying at home even when working, and quitting my old job that I was on unpaid medical leave from anyway (and they cancelled my health insurance after I left the hospital) even though I submitted the proper medical leave/excuse forms from my doctor.

Sad to say I've been over this comment many times to fix errors, and to make it more understandable, if not shorter too without much luck. I've been at this for well over an hour so I give up.

I hope to be a around some on the forum, but doubt I can ever return any level near my original capacity here. As @crabbypatty mentioned I was hoping to return when I felt at a 100% but that isn't going to happen, so I figured some interaction on my part is better than none.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jun 15, 2017)

Glad you are doing better and thanks for the info. Aye, your presence was sorely missed. At age 71 I have finally learned to protect my health as best I can. Takes a long time to recover from pneumonia, much less double and sepsis!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 16, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Thanks. I blame the pneumonia on a co-worker who had it about 3 weeks before I showed signs, she was coughing everywhere (seems no one bothers to cover their mouth when they cough anymore).

I must admit I'm not sure how effective the flu and pneumonia shots really are, but I'll be stopping by getting one regularly for any chance they will prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 16, 2017)

I had pneumonia for the first time this winter. Fun! I didnt feel like eating much but I made lots of teas. Im glad you are better now.

I hope you thanked the employee for the nice gift she gave you! Aweful person.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 16, 2017)

That is awful!  I'm glad to hear you made it through the worst and are doing better now.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 16, 2017)

Sticky said:


> I had pneumonia for the first time this winter. Fun! I didnt feel like eating much but I made lots of teas. Im glad you are better now.
> 
> I hope you thanked the employee for the nice gift she gave you! Aweful person.


Strange it was my first time as well, seems it's been bad for it. Yes, I did thank her for not covering her mouth coughing at least while she had it. I know no matter how careful people are, sickness gets passed around easy enough without any help.  



Ocelotbren said:


> That is awful!  I'm glad to hear you made it through the worst and are doing better now.


That I am thanks.


----------



## Teamonger (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy to have you back but oh boy that was a rough trip. 

Anyone that has tangled with pneumonia knows how terrible it is. I had it 2 years back, was out for 2 weeks and lost 15lbs before I managed to get the proper antibiotics. That was a horrible experience and it was nowhere near what you went through. The confusion is terrible and I hope your mind sees fit to clear itself a little and you remain on the mend.

Welcome back!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 16, 2017)

Glad to hear you're back and healthy! If you had been close to Allentown, PA you could've been cared for by a fellow mantis keeper ?

I've seen many people die from Strep pneumonia, and there's a vaccine to help us learn to kill it. Take advantage!


----------



## proserpina (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome back! I'm relieved to see that you pulled through. I've never had pneumonia or sepsis and it sounds terrible


----------



## Serle (Jun 16, 2017)

hy Thomas ,'' ditto'' on all of the afore mentioned comments...........  Serle


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome back Thomas! It sounds like you have had quite a rough ride while you were gone. But you made it through, and that is amazing! I really hope the mental fog clears up for you eventually though...I feel like that must be a very frustrating state to be in constantly.   Also make sure you stop being stubborn about doctors! You _have_ to pay attention to your health, because it doesn't take long for certain things to spiral out-of-control quickly if you don't get them taken care of in time! And unfortunately there are certain things in which you can never recover from, if you wait too long to seek help!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 17, 2017)

Teamonger said:


> Happy to have you back but oh boy that was a rough trip.
> 
> Anyone that has tangled with pneumonia knows how terrible it is. I had it 2 years back, was out for 2 weeks and lost 15lbs before I managed to get the proper antibiotics. That was a horrible experience and it was nowhere near what you went through. The confusion is terrible and I hope your mind sees fit to clear itself a little and you remain on the mend.
> 
> Welcome back!


Thanks, Sorry to hear you tangled with it too.

I hear you there about the weight loss, I was surprised when I got home I could see it in my face even.



guapoalto049 said:


> Glad to hear you're back and healthy! If you had been close to Allentown, PA you could've been cared for by a fellow mantis keeper ?
> 
> I've seen many people die from Strep pneumonia, and there's a vaccine to help us learn to kill it. Take advantage!


Ha, that would have been funny.  

I just searched a bit and saw the pneumococcal vaccine, I'll have to see about getting it. Thanks for the tip.



proserpina said:


> Welcome back! I'm relieved to see that you pulled through. I've never had pneumonia or sepsis and it sounds terrible


Thanks, it was a bit rough. I guess it was one of those things many people would say they wouldn't wish on their worst enemy, but it just means they haven't had a true enemy then.  



Serle said:


> hy Thomas ,'' ditto'' on all of the afore mentioned comments...........  Serle


Thanks Serle



Sarah K said:


> Welcome back Thomas! It sounds like you have had quite a rough ride while you were gone. But you made it through, and that is amazing! I really hope the mental fog clears up for you eventually though...I feel like that must be a very frustrating state to be in constantly.   Also make sure you stop being stubborn about doctors! You _have_ to pay attention to your health, because it doesn't take long for certain things to spiral out-of-control quickly if you don't get them taken care of in time! And unfortunately there are certain things in which you can never recover from, if you wait too long to seek help!


Thanks. At the moment the mental fog/confusion isn't as strong it seems, there are times it isn't as strong, so it gives me hope it will quit. Ha, after writing that I see it still is.  Getting back to chatting on the forum with text really makes me wonder how my speech is, as there is no correcting it once it's spoken.  

Yeah it is a bit frustrating, and has made suspend my projects (my misting/aqua system, arcade cabinet build, and others) as I don't feel up to it, and worry if I even tried I'd ruin it. So I've gotten really acquainted with Netflix to spend my time watching what seems is primarily box office bombs and b-movies.

I will in the future go see a doctor before it reaches that point, but by no means would I go without truly being sick either though. After reaching a crisis point, and being so confused/out of my head I didn't realize it, puts a new perspective on health things.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Jun 18, 2017)

Glad to see you back .


----------



## dmina (Jun 19, 2017)

Hope things work out... Hugs


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 19, 2017)

Tonypace2009 said:


> Glad to see you back .


Thanks Tony, good to be back.  



dmina said:


> Hope things work out... Hugs


Thanks Denise. I'm surprised to see you here, but glad you are. I remember you disappeared a good while back yourself, several of use sent PM's and what not to no avail. I didn't realize you were back too.


----------



## Loops117 (Jul 6, 2017)

dmina said:


> Hope things work out... Hugs


Is this real?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 6, 2017)

Loops117 said:


> Is this real?


I would assume it was her, but haven't heard back since. Strangely enough she got a new member started in the hobby too, see here.


----------



## izbiggs (Jul 24, 2017)

@CosbyArt I'm sorry for the delayed response, and I'm also so sorry about all that has happened. I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers! However, I'm so glad that you're making the best out of this situation and even returning to the forum despite your health.   I think I can speak for everybody when I say that your presence is greatly appreciated on this forum and that we all wish for your wellbeing and happiness.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 25, 2017)

@izbiggs Many thanks Izzy. I've gotten a bit better thankfully since I'm off the Zyban now. Seems there is hope the affects of the sepsis will dissipate more about a year afterwards, and I sincerely hope so.


----------

